# Tablet WiFi Error Message



## BlueSue (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm getting a WiFi error message on my android tablet -- Can you give me a step by step fix for this?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

1. Read the error message.

2. See if the user guide says anything about the error message.

3. Search the web for the error message to see if you can get a quick fix that way.

4. Post here the exact error message, details about your tablet, exactly what you were doing when you got the error message and any other relevant information.


----------

